# Using FabFilter Saturn to 'saturate' sampled strings - favorite settings?



## Rob Elliott (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey there - like what I am hearing on this FF plug on strings but toying with lots of different settings for 'warming/gluing' (without killing them too much). Suggestions on favorite settings for this task?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 14, 2016)

I find standard strings do not work well with saturation most the time Rob maybe that's because I'm usually mostly Spitfire and they have black magic baked into their signal chain already sometimes I will add a little bit of uad studer on to CSS but that's about it.

Of course I applaud you wanting to experiment and would just add that I would use your ears to dial in and find some settings to your taste continued good luck


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 14, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I find standard strings do not work well with saturation most the time Rob maybe that's because I'm usually mostly Spitfire and they have black magic baked into their signal chain already sometimes I will add a little bit of uad studer on to CSS but that's about it.
> 
> Of course I applaud you wanting to experiment and would just add that I would use your ears to dial in and find some settings to your taste continued good luck


Thanks for the assist. Yea my 'ears' are telling me Saturn is not the right thing for CSS. (although it could be great for 'synths' / fx's). Honestly, for most purposes, just a bit of Magnetic II seems to be the ticket. Thanks again.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Dec 14, 2016)

To be honest I doubt that Saturn can't be used for that purpose. It just takes a lot of tweaking and a very small saturation/distortion amount. Klanghelm's SDRR works just way easier and faster for me (http://klanghelm.com/contents/products/SDRR/SDRR.php): less controls, faster results, dirt cheap.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 14, 2016)

Karsten Vogt said:


> To be honest I doubt that Saturn can't be used for that purpose. It just takes a lot of tweaking and a very small saturation/distortion amount. Klanghelm's SDRR works just way easier and faster for me (http://klanghelm.com/contents/products/SDRR/SDRR.php): less controls, faster results, dirt cheap.


Yes - I really liked the subtle controls offered in Saturn but for my ears just didn't fall in love with the saturation itself - almost too clean/clinical. I'll take a look at your link.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Dec 14, 2016)

The "crispiest" saturation I found so far was Tonebooster's Reelbus. http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-reelbus/, totally forgot that one. Also very cheap and worth a try.
A lot of users also love PSP Vintage Warmer 2. Never tried that one myself but might be worth a shot.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 14, 2016)

I have tons of 'crispy' saturators - really just looking for a 'warm' one for strings. My Mag 2 is the best to my ears - but always looking to improve.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 14, 2016)

Massive passive eq can be very useful on your string buss


----------



## jonathanprice (Dec 14, 2016)

I've heard good things about using Brainworx bx_refinement to warm up strings, but I haven't used it myself. Anyone here use it?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 14, 2016)

I


jonathanprice said:


> I've heard good things about using Brainworx bx_refinement to warm up strings, but I haven't used it myself. Anyone here use it?


I actually use that on my last slot of my master buss for my TV work. It's great to carve out just a tad in the middle for VO/sfx. I had not tried it JUST on strings. Doing so now - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 14, 2016)

Well jonathanprice - I am a little embarrassed that I didn't 'try' this brainwork plug on JUST strings. It is EXACTLY the sound I needed - and oh yes at the right price - I already freaking own it! Thanks a ton.


----------



## jonathanprice (Dec 14, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> Well jonathanprice - I am a little embarrassed that I didn't 'try' this brainwork plug on JUST strings. It is EXACTLY the sound I needed - and oh yes at the right price - I already freaking own it! Thanks a ton.


Awesome.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 14, 2016)

Nebula/Acustica anyone?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 15, 2016)

Not in this lifetime rope 

Rob did you grab the soundtoys Sie - q eq when it was free ? very very warm. Also if you're a uad user you could try the pultec EQ or the Fairchild compressor



givemenoughrope said:


> Nebula/Acustica anyone?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 15, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Not in this lifetime rope
> 
> Rob did you grab the soundtoys Sie - q eq when it was free ? very very warm. Also if you're a uad user you could try the pultec EQ or the Fairchild compressor


I didn't but love my Puigtec for certain things.


----------



## muk (Dec 16, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Nebula/Acustica anyone?



Yep, I use some Nebula libraries. The R2R tape is great to saturate harsh strings, for example.


----------



## pixel (Dec 16, 2016)

+1 for Soundtoys Sie-Q - I'm using it on almost everything. Also I can't get good results with Saturn on Strings. It simply didn't work together no matter what. Saturn is too intrusive for this task


----------



## EC2 (Dec 19, 2016)

There´s not much you can´t do with Saturn, and I tend to use it quite a bit to beef up boring strings. The very settings I use depend on whether I want to add extra overtones/harmonics in the high band, crunch the low end, or whatever task I am after. IMO it is paramount to make use of the mix knob, usually it won´t exceed 10-15% wet, but even this helps a lot.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, I'd be really curious to hear this saturation effect on strings, ideally with any of the spitfire libraries or CSS. Would it be possible for someone to post an example A/B? thank you


----------



## vewilya (Dec 19, 2016)

jonathanprice said:


> I've heard good things about using Brainworx bx_refinement to warm up strings, but I haven't used it myself. Anyone here use it?


I think this is an awesome plugin!!! It reduces harshness and warms the source a bit. Apply it and A/B it and you can't understand how you could have lived without it!
Kontakt has a nice tape saturation plugin included as well. 
And I think Kush Audio Transformer N is incredible as well.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 19, 2016)

I use Trash 2 for this. I bypass the low band up to 300-400 and saturate the top two bands using tape with more the most saturation on the top band. Radiator's also a favorite for saturating strings and brass


----------



## EC2 (Dec 20, 2016)

brainworx_bx, Thrash 2, those are all fantastic products too. But whatever weapon you may choose to do the job, try something different every once in a while. Tape and tube saturation are nice, fat and warm - when used in moderation -, but there are so many more cool flavors that these tools are offering. When using Saturn I will often go for a more drastic vibe, e.g. an aggressive guitar crunch, and mix it in really subtly, either via the global mix knob or by sending it to a parallel bus, in case I wish to filter and process the parallel signal even more.


----------



## EC2 (Dec 20, 2016)

btw, Slate´s free Revival is also fantastic for bringing dull and boring string and brass parts to life in an instant. Grab your menacing low strings, put a hint of some subharmonic generator like Waves Lo Air (or a bass resonance filter like Boz´s free Bark of Dog) on it and refine the signal with Revival - instant cinematic magic.


----------

